# Trump Talk



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think this article pretty much hits the Trump nail on the head. While I agree with some of Trumps views he has yet to present a real plan for implementation of those views. I definitely, so far, do not see him as presidential materiel. I am starting to like Cruz a bit more after watching the debate again.

Trump: The Cure Or The Disease? - Derek Hunter - Page 1


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its early in the processes. Trump has about 4 or 5 months to get specific as does everyone else. Morris: Fox Handled Debate 'Very Poorly,' Trump Won I have read this and a few other articles claiming that its the deep pocketed Republican donors who want Trump out and used the debate moderators to do a hachette job. Rush: ?Orders from GOP donors to take out Trump? If true, I want him in the race and have to consider voting for someone the establishment can not control. I have though Ted Cruz was a great candidate for quite a while. Firorino and Carson round out my personal short list. Its a long campain and a year until the nominee is selected. Thats about two lifetimes in politics.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My question with this trump campaign is, why is that the GOP is doing more whining than the dems? If anything, the dems should be crying about political correctness with all the things trump has said. But instead the GOP is bashing him for the ugly truth that he speaks of. Has the GOP become an apologist? Did they adapt the political correctness ways so every one could be appeased? I'm starting to think that this is what happened the last election, we all voted for GOP and they did nothing to oppose Obama because they are afraid to be called a racist. So far the only thing trump said that is not completely true is when he said the leaders of this country are stupid. Not only they are stupid, most of them are self serving corrupt criminals.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes. It is a long cycle and it's way early. Yes Trump won't be controlled. I worry he won't listen or be accountable in office. He is to used to everyone saying yes. I have reservations about his commitment as well. As you said, it's early and there is plenty of time for everyone to step in shit. LOL Leaders will fade and others will surge.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

6811 said:


> My question with this trump campaign is, why is that the GOP is doing more whining that the dems? If anything, the dems should be crying about political correctness with all the things trump has said. But instead the GOP is bashing him for the ugly truth that he speaks of. Has the GOP become an apologist? Did they adapt the political correctness ways so every one could be appeased? I'm starting to think that this is what happened the last election, we all voted for GOP and they did nothing to oppose Obama because they are afraid to be called a racist. So far the only thing trump said that is not completely true is when he said the leaders of this country are stupid. Not only they are stupid, most of them are self serving corrupt criminals.


The Dems are content to sit back and just watch the republicans self destruct. LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The 114th United States Congress was elected in November 2014 to serve January 3, 2015. They are mostly made up of liars. 

If the next President of The United States does a few simple things; 

Secures The Border
Eliminates Waste, Fraud and Abuse of Tax Dollars
Balances The Federal Budget
Strengthens the Military
Changes The Tax Code

We just might have a chance to pull out of this nose dive into Socialism and Tyranny. It will take someone with different skills than those that lifelong politicians have.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Trump is just a spoiler for hilldabeast. It's the plan and it's working great. Top 3 reasons I don't like the whiny @ss big mouth.

1. At one time he thought oprah would make the perfect VP running mate. Can't stand the witch.
2. He's all for gun control, not the good kind. Fully supported the assault weapons ban.
3. He has given the clintons over 500K in campaign contributions. WTF??
4. He's good buddies with the clinton's. They even attended his wedding.
5. The moron can't make a simple decision. Am I a Republican or dumocrat. Has switched parties 5 times. So will he win as a republican then switch back once in office?? His track record says he will.
6. He said that if the Repulciains don't give him the "respect" he wants and the nomination he will run as an independent, see number 5. Just like Rand Paul Sr. did twice to guarantee his buddies the clinton's the win.
7. He admitted in the debate to buying favors from politicians.
8. Doesn't have a plan for anything. Once he is president the world will bow before him and just do whatever he wants isn't a plan. He's been a big shot business man and just because his "paid" employee's jump at the sound of his voice. Doesn't mean the whole world will. 

People are looking for something different in the next president, I understand. But take the SOB for his words and actions and make a good clear decision based of his record. NOT the BS that comes out of his mouth. Didn't we just learn this from the current POS in office.

I didn't read the link and no I can't count. Names are not capitalized as a show of disrespect.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You may be right Slippy. I am just not convinced It's Trump. I don't think he will get the nomination and then may run as an independent, thereby, Splitting the vote and letting Hidabeast slip right in. One things for sure my friend, With him in the race, it will be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Trump is just a spoiler for hilldabeast. It's the plan and it's working great. Top 3 reasons I don't like the whiny @ss big mouth.
> 
> 1. At one time he thought oprah would make the perfect VP running mate. Can't stand the witch.
> 2. He's all for gun control, not the good kind. Fully supported the assault weapons ban.
> ...


No....No...Tell us how you really feel deep down about Trump, Chipper. LOL I am inclined to agree however. There is a lot there I don't like.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipper raises a number of good points. Personally I disagree with Trump's stated stance on health care. Lets see what he says in the campaign about the 2nd amendment. If he is less than staunch in his support, its a problem. It will come out over the next half a year. If I had billion dollar corporations I would donate to those in power to avoid the zoning and union problems that stop a project and you loose your capitol. Greasing of the palms is way cheaper and quicker. Pay to play. It is the American way unfortunately.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Trump is a clown.


----------

